# Gerber Pixie Advice



## Skylar303 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hey all, I was rummaging through old junk drawers and found this little Gerber Pixie. Has seen better days. Tip broken (not a huge problem), and the coating on the handle is coming off. The latter is what I'm having difficulty deciding what to do. It looks like the handle is coated with a thin layer of SS or another corrosion resistant metal, which is coming off in a few areas in flakes. 

Should I leave as is and just spray a clear coat to prevent the rest from flaking? Take off all the coating and spray it with something like silver spray paint since the metal that is flaking is just a coating over a corrosive metal. (Tried to show in pics but not too good at it... Dang things so shiney, was giving my 'awesome' phone camera fits.) I also may try to tackle my pops semi old Sab slicer, but he's been using a paddled stone for so long like a sharpening rod. The frown it developed is pretty bad, and not sure if I can tackle that yet. 







Dark areas are where the coating came off and shows metal under.


You guys opinions are much appreciated, even if it's like I don't think it's worth restoring. Unfortunately, I don't have the tools or skills to basically electroplate the handle.


----------



## Pie (Mar 31, 2022)

I would strip the coating and polish the balls off that handle. Just for fun. If it comes out super clean, maybe clear coat to keep it that way?

Depending on your desired endpoint, might be a lot of work and/or a lot of fun!


----------



## Skylar303 (Mar 31, 2022)

Pie said:


> I would strip the coating and polish the balls off that handle. Just for fun. If it comes out super clean, maybe clear coat to keep it that way?
> 
> Depending on your desired endpoint, might be a lot of work and/or a lot of fun!


Thanks for the idea, I'll probably do more research on what type of metal the handle actually is. It has white corrosion. But parts are matte black. Very light, high ting sound. It may look cool just with a matte black handle.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Apr 5, 2022)

That Pixie is chrome plated cast aluminum.
-Mark


----------



## Skylar303 (Apr 5, 2022)

PolishAvenger said:


> That Pixie is chrome plated cast aluminum.
> -Mark


Hey thanks!


----------

